# Live Well / Dry Storage



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Seen the idea on a Pintrest post, read up on it and made my own version, those who are interested on how to build one, here are some of the basic materials:

*Link to DIY Livewell!*
1 x Petsmart Food Bin - Small one $32
1 x Kayak Handle - $3
1 x 8 Gallon Hush Bubbles $16


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

That thing looks pretty sick


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

the main concern is the water temperature. that will kill the shrimp real quick. the pump is the way to go.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the pump version , definitely the way to go . Bout a 130 bucks with 12v battery to make and just my two cents way better than the hobie


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

or get the gusher hand pump that pumps 1L water per pump and save your battery. 

You know when I got my kayak I was going to build a livewell but my flotroll bucket has worked great.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

flotroll is the shiznit. it always me to keep a cooler in the back. much more versatile. can use it for anything, surf, wade, etc...


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I rarely use live bait but a buddy made me a bait tube for offshore and for the minimal amount of money and low profile in the water you can't beat it. Can likely use it inshore too if you want.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

dakrat said:


> the main concern is the water temperature. that will kill the shrimp real quick. the pump is the way to go.


Frozen water bottles :thumbup:


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

chunsreefchip said:


> This is the pump version , definitely the way to go . Bout a 130 bucks with 12v battery to make and just my two cents way better than the hobie


Is that your live bait well? I ask because im building the exact same thing right now for my yak. 

It looks like what you have in the pic has not been tested or used lol. I say that because the pump pictured is a live well pump which is a centrifugal pump not a positive displacement pump. Centrifugal pumps cannot pull water all they do is "sling" water off a blade so what is pictured there in the pic really shouldnt work. If it does then I really want to know so I can make mine work the same. For mine to work I had to rig up a check valve below the pump and a hand primer bulb after the pump.


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Disco said:


> Is that your live bait well? I ask because im building the exact same thing right now for my yak.
> 
> It looks like what you have in the pic has not been tested or used lol. I say that because the pump pictured is a live well pump which is a centrifugal pump not a positive displacement pump. Centrifugal pumps cannot pull water all they do is "sling" water off a blade so what is pictured there in the pic really shouldnt work. If it does then I really want to know so I can make mine work the same. For mine to work I had to rig up a check valve below the pump and a hand primer bulb after the pump.



Correct it won't prime itself, but if your inlet tube is down through the scupper hole and you cut it at a 45degree (not sure if this will make sense...) so the open part of the tube is facing forward. Once you start paddling water will be forced up the tube, priming the pump. As long as there's no air bubbles in the tube and the pump stays on it will continue to suck up water. I did go the same rout you did with the primer and diy check valve... Wish I didn't, I didn't realize it would prime itself once I got moving lol.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Since the pic , I have went 2 ways and one worked way better , did the primer bulb and it did work but restricted the water flow. I do have my pick up tube cut at a 45 degree but its a pain to get flowing. The number 1 way to go for me is to pull the hose after the pump siphon and stick it back on . Get sprayed alittle but works great, and keeps my baits very well.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

If looking for a decent inexpensive insulated box, you can pick up an Engle dry box ice chest to make one out of for about $60.


----------

